# Omega Speedmaster cost? (moon watch)



## Emmanuel (Apr 1, 2012)

I want to buy a new omega speed master the "moon watch". The regular one not any other with the double sapphire crytal. Or automatic. Can anyone tell me what this watch is going to cost me ?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Got mine just over a week ago: $4300 MSRP here in Vancouver, Canada. I believe the MSRP is the same in USD. Here we have 12% tax added to that as well.
I got mine at the local Omega Boutique, so I did not receive any discount. That's just fine with me, and I love dealing with the Boutique. But that's another story. I am quite sure there are others on this forum who could advise you what discount is normal for this watch.
I have always wanted a mechanical manually-wound watch, and a watch with a hesalite crystal as well. This watch has both. And the added advantage of being historically significant. Better than any Tribute watch IMHO. It has remained essentially the same watch since 1957, just minor improvements along the way. Basically, the same watch.
Mine has gained about 25 secs. in the last 8 days, just over 3 secs/day. This is excellent. The movement is known for it's reliability.
Anyway, I'm sorry to ramble on. I love this watch. My favourite so far, and I have had many.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I know you mentioned that you were fine with the price but you should have contacted the FAD. You would have saved yourself quite a bit of money. Enjoy the new piece.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

Got my Speedy this february in NYC. I bought with PrestigeTime. Second time dealing with them (the Black P.O. before and Speedy) and second time coming with full papers – Omega warranty card included. It was USD 3.450 cash, and nothing else.


----------



## ajb83 (Jan 25, 2012)

Scroll up and click on the lovely flash Ace banner. Chat with with them and tell them you are from WUS.


----------



## gt_5454 (Jun 10, 2010)

I got mine from Ace jewellers recently . Excellent service at an excellent price. 
Send a PM to Dimer and you will be getting your speedy in a few days.


----------



## richardew (Apr 7, 2011)

> Got my Speedy this february in NYC. I bought with PrestigeTime. Second time dealing with them (the Black P.O. before and Speedy) and second time coming with full papers - Omega warranty card included. It was USD 3.450 cash, and nothing else.


and from the their website:


> [_Prestige Time LLC. guarantees all watches sold through our web-site to be 100% brand new, genuine, in the original box, including the papers (excluding the warranty card/book), and with the original serial number intact and unaltered.
> Due to the fact that we are considered an unauthorized dealer - the manufacturer will not honor a warranty on a watch bought through us. However Prestige Time LLC steps in & provides you with an equivalent warranty that mirrors the manufacturer's warranty.
> _


Buy from an authorized dealer and you'll have the real Omega warranty. You can negotiate a discount from them or get one from Ace. Although a rugged, reliable and iconic watch, the problem I had after getting a new one is that I wanted an old one, and an older one, and am still looking for an oldest one.


----------



## ajb83 (Jan 25, 2012)

richardew said:


> Buy from an authorized dealer and you'll have the real Omega warranty. You can negotiate a discount from them or get one from Ace. Although a rugged, reliable and iconic watch, the problem I had after getting a new one is that I wanted an old one, and an older one, and am still looking for an oldest one.


I'd be happy to take that 105.012 off your hands if you feel its not old enough


----------



## richardew (Apr 7, 2011)

> I'd be happy to take that 105.012 off your hands if you feel its not old enough


I'd be happy to help you find one. If I had to sell off all of my watches to stay out of jail I'd be the only inmate with a 1966 speedy pro. It's running +1 sec/day. I am only the second owner. It's serial number is only 7000 away from the speedmasters NASA purchased 11/7/67. It has provenance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

richard, 

once the Omega warranty card is in your hands, you WILL get Authorized Service if you need, and free of charge, for 2 or 3 years depending o the model, cal etc. I know from experience. but to get the real stamped Omega warranty card you have to send Prestigetime a mail and negotiate that. Omega is the only brand, if not the only one of the few, that can be sold with full papers there.

to the op: try ACE. everybody here likes the guys and sometime I´ll be doing that too.

cheers


----------



## richardew (Apr 7, 2011)

> once the Omega warranty card is in your hands, you WILL get Authorized Service if you need, and free of charge, for 2 or 3 years depending o the model, cal etc. I know from experience. but to get the real stamped Omega warranty card you have to send Prestigetime a mail and negotiate that.


I imagine that's correct. If you have the warranty card and it is stamped etc. you could use it if needed. It works but it's not quite legitimate. It's like robbing a bank. You get to keep and spend the cash, as long as you don't get caught. The chance of getting caught with a grey market warranty card are vastly smaller that getting caught after robbing a bank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

kind of rude, richard. and not true.
cmon pal.... gray market is not scam. at least if you donot let anyone get you scamed.. 
the brand is selling, the store is selling and you are buying. whats the big deal? 
ok, you prefer to pay full msrp, congrats. i´ve done that sometimes too. its nice. but it doesnt work everytime.
and if I go vintage hunting as I prefer, I´m afraid Ads wont do the job, so all legit options must be on the table.


----------



## ajb83 (Jan 25, 2012)

richardew said:


> I'd be happy to help you find one. If I had to sell off all of my watches to stay out of jail I'd be the only inmate with a 1966 speedy pro. It's running +1 sec/day. I am only the second owner. It's serial number is only 7000 away from the speedmasters NASA purchased 11/7/67. It has provenance.


The 105.012 is definitely on my list for a future purchase. But all of the once I see on ebay have been pretty terrible, and the good looking ones on chrono24 are about 50% more than I paid for a brand new sapphire sandwich.


----------



## richardew (Apr 7, 2011)

> kind of rude, richard. and not true


I'm sorry, I did not intend to be rude. What isn't true?
I have purchased 5 new Omegas from 2 ADs. I received discounts of 40%(1992), 40%(~1994), 40%(2006), 25%(2011) and 27%(2011). The dealer that geve me 40% off is a friend I grew up with but is no longer an AD. I did better than you can do on the grey market.



> The 105.012 is definitely on my list for a future purchase. But all of the once I see on ebay have been pretty terrible, and the good looking ones on chrono24 are about 50% more than I paid for a brand new sapphire sandwich.


The 105.012s and 145.012s are generally in the $3000 range. I bought mine on ebay from the original owners' widow. After obtaining a correct bezel, display back and service it ended up being a hesalite saphire sandwich. Buying one on ebay can be dicey. Have you ever checked out Anitquorum? (Antiquorum Watch Auctions | Auction House | Antiquorum.com) They have watch auctions every couple of months. The watches are inspected by their experts but you still need to evaluate them yourself as far as case, hands, face, bezel etc. The auction starts at the low estimate, or even lower if there is no reserve set. I find that their low estimates are a bit on the low side. It doesn't cost anything to place a low bid unless you win the auction. If you do so, remember that there is a 25% premium added on. I bought one of mine from them and was quite happy. I met with their expert when he was in Philly (Nate) and he is a good resource. I also follow a few vintage dealers who have them for sale. Brevetwatches Collection (use the german language site or you won't be able to get to the Omega pages). Meertz Worlf of Time - Exklusive Watches and atelier for watch repairing, Fine Watches For Sale - Buy Modern Watches and Rare Vintage Watches - Rolex, Patek Philippe, Cartier You can negotiate a lower price with some of these dealers. The hunt is half the fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

congrats on your discounts. 
I only went grey market 2 times in 22 years collecting this goodies called watches. 
both with prestigetime. took me years to pull the trigger the first time. as I did, found out that they are great people. 
its something from my personal experience and I´m sharing it, just that. a forum is about those kind of things. by no means telling anyone here what to do.

good luck
cheers


----------



## ajb83 (Jan 25, 2012)

The antiquorum site will do strange things to your mind. I saw this picture:








and liquidating my 401k and IRA to buy a watch briefly seemed like a good plan.


----------



## richardew (Apr 7, 2011)

The strap looks like it's 2 mM too narrow. $75000 for the watch and the strap isn't right! I like the pulsations bezel though. I ordered one for one of my speedys, however it's been a couple of weeks and it's not here yet.


----------



## FPCPineapple (Sep 9, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Got mine just over a week ago: $4300 MSRP here in Vancouver, Canada. I believe the MSRP is the same in USD. Here we have 12% tax added to that as well.
> I got mine at the local Omega Boutique, so I did not receive any discount. That's just fine with me, and I love dealing with the Boutique. But that's another story. I am quite sure there are others on this forum who could advise you what discount is normal for this watch.
> I have always wanted a mechanical manually-wound watch, and a watch with a hesalite crystal as well. This watch has both. And the added advantage of being historically significant. Better than any Tribute watch IMHO. It has remained essentially the same watch since 1957, just minor improvements along the way. Basically, the same watch.
> Mine has gained about 25 secs. in the last 8 days, just over 3 secs/day. This is excellent. The movement is known for it's reliability.
> ...


Any idea on what prices are like now or have heard from other people who have purchased from an authorized dealer? I'm thinking of buying from Lugaro at metro town, but can't seem to confirm if they are an authorized dealer or not.


----------



## jonE5 (Oct 11, 2014)

how do you find where the AD's are?


----------



## friedricetheman (Mar 30, 2015)

FPCPineapple said:


> Any idea on what prices are like now or have heard from other people who have purchased from an authorized dealer? I'm thinking of buying from Lugaro at metro town, but can't seem to confirm if they are an authorized dealer or not.


You can always try our Forum sponsors like watchvaultnyc. They will sell Omega watches at very competitive prices. And they are trusted by all of us here. Their banner is at the top of this page.


----------



## ArthurLaurent (Feb 27, 2012)

jonE5 said:


> how do you find where the AD's are?


Type "omegawatch.com" (without the quotation marks, of course) into your browser of choice. Click on "Menu". Click on "Store Locator".

The only stores listed are boutiques and ADs.


----------

